# عالم الفن > منتدى المسلسلات >  ممكن للي بيقدر طلب

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :.



انا بدي اطلب طلب واحد بس .. 

بدي تلات حلقات من مسلسل في ايدي امينه 28 ؛29؛30 

لانهم فاتوني 
انا حاولت من على النت بس زي العاده فشلت 
انا مابدي تحميل 
بدي مشاهده على طوال 
ويكونوا كاملات 

للي بيقدر يحطلي ياها 

وبتشكر الكل*

----------


## abu zo3b

*[align=center]الأخت باريسيا أنا لقيت كل الحلقات ماعدا الحلقة 30 وانشالله ألاقيها وأتمنى أن يعجبكي وضوح الصورة
الرابط: http://www.yafanet.com/site/article/tv2/6683/[/align]*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

حاولت اجيبلك اياهم يا باريسيا بس ما قدرت  :Eh S(2):

----------


## باريسيا

> *[align=center]الأخت باريسيا أنا لقيت كل الحلقات ماعدا الحلقة 30 وانشالله ألاقيها وأتمنى أن يعجبكي وضوح الصورة
> الرابط: http://www.yafanet.com/site/article/tv2/6683/[/align]*


*شكراً اكتير الك 
على الرابط 
مافتحوا معي الشاشات بس ان شاءالله احاول اعرف افتحهم 
يسلمو اديك 
ويعطيك الف عافيه 
غلبتك معي*

----------


## باريسيا

> حاولت اجيبلك اياهم يا باريسيا بس ما قدرت


*مش مشكله 
مرسي الك على المبادره 
ويعطيك الف عافيه 
والله لا يحرمني منك*

----------


## abu zo3b

> *شكراً اكتير الك 
> على الرابط 
> مافتحوا معي الشاشات بس ان شاءالله احاول اعرف افتحهم 
> يسلمو اديك 
> ويعطيك الف عافيه 
> غلبتك معي*


العفو لا شكر على واجب  :Smile: 
بس نسيت انبهك لشغلة انه تستخدمي متصفح الinternet explorer اللي بنزل مع الويندوز لأنه الحلقات تعرض على برنامج windows media player 
بدك تصبري شوي عليهم وتنتبهي لسرعة خط الإنترنت عندك

انا رجعت تأكدت منهم فتحوا ومافيهم أي مشكلة، بالنسبة للحلقة 30 بعتذر اني مالقيتها  :Eh S(2):

----------

